# DWR fisheries open houses



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Just a reminder for those who fish in the Uintah Basin (Flaming Gorge, Pelican, Red Fleet, Steinaker, Starvation, etc.): there is a DWR fisheries open house *tonight* in Vernal from 5-7 p.m. It will be at the Uintah Basin Fire Center, which is located at 340 North 100 West. (Note: this is the small building behind the Forest Service Supervisor's Office on Vernal Avenue.) Here are some details about other upcoming fisheries open houses:

Ogden/Riverdale - June 1 from 4-8 p.m. at the Sportsman's Warehouse (1137 West Riverdale Road)

Springville - June 14 from 7-9 p.m. in the conference room of the DWR's Central Region office (The address is 1115 N. Main St. in Springville, and the conference room is located on the northeast side of the hatchery raceways.)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, Amy.
The Open House is a great idea and I hope a lot of Anglers will show up with questions and concerns.
I see that there is also a way to go online and give suggestions and comments.
Looks like Drew has that covered in another thread.
Thanks for your help and support,
Grandpa D.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Have any of you actually been to one of these "open" houses? I used to attend them about 10-15 years ago. They were pretty much just a token nod to the public to make them think the DWR was listening to them and that the public had input.. The key to all of this political stuff is to realize that these guys will do what they think is good for the resource regardless what the public input is. They actually think that the public is a bunch of ******* idiots. I mean, these guys went to college and studied this stuff--why they gonna listen to some illiterate angler?

Same with the Utah Legislature and governor. How many time have you seen them go against the wishes of the public (the people) with the comment: "My job is to do what "I" think is best regardless of what the majority of the people think should be done."

Go and attend if it makes you feel better, but all they will do is listen and then smirk and slam you behind your back.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I totally disagree with this.
Public input is one of several criteria that is used in fish management.
If we all share your attitude and do nothing, then the DWR has no other recourse than to do what they think that the anglers want done.

Your voice is important and without it there will be no change.
I understand where you are coming from though.
With the current events the way that they are, including changes in water acces,
it's frustrating to even think about going up against big brother.

I don't see the DWR in the same light as I see our State Legislature.
DWR employees are not in the pockets of big money investors.
Their interests are with the public.
They can only do what they are told to do by the law makers.

By attending RAC meetings and Open Houses, you can voice your opinions and concerns. This is how our system works.
Perhaps it isn't the best system but it is all we have to work with.
By sitting back and doing nothing, you leave the rule making to someone elso that may not share your opinion.

I have voiced my opinion at RAC meetings and been involved with committees that have been instrumental in making changes in fish stocking and hunting season changes.

It is up to each of us to voice our concerns or else live with the consequences.
To me it's like not voting.
If you don't vote, don't complain.


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

The DWR manages sporfisheries for the anglers. We have had very minimal attendance at the fisheries related RAC's and Wildlife Boards for years. If we didn't care about the angling publics opinion why would we go through the trouble of the on-line survey? Why would we have our DWR regional folks take the extra time away from their families and personal live in the evenings to host these open houses? Why would I provide all my contact information, phone, email, address, to any angler who would like to provide their thoughts to the DWR. We need public input!! 

Something has happened in the recent past that is very troubling. We have over 400,000 anglers in Utah. Where are they? Who are they? We survey anglers and do receive input from groups like BASS, Rocky Mountain Anglers, and Trout Unlimited but do they truly represent all 400,00 anglers in Utah. Maybe.......maybe not.

For those who don't have faith in this system, I would like to point out a few regulation changes that DWR has adopted recently in response to angler input. 

We have adopted and implemented a regulation at Kolob Reservoir that was an angler idea. 

We have implemented a 2 fish limit at community fisheries that was an angler idea.

We have adopted a very tough cormorant control plan at community waters that was an angler idea.

I will not promise that the DWR will implement each and every idea that anglers would like because there are biological issues and native species concerns that need to be weighed as well. However I will let you all know that the DWR sportfish program is funded by license sales. Therefore the better job we do the more money we get to do our job which is making anglers happy. If we can't get an idea as to the wants and desires of the anglers we lose money and our ability to make anglers happy is decreased. 

I guess I took the long way around to say we do care and do need your input. Without it DWR will lose the ability to function. Programs like trout hatcheries, community fisheries, tiger musky wiper won't happen.

Drew Cushing
Sportfish Program Coordinator
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Grandpa D and Mr. Cushing. I for one agree with every thing you stated and unfortunately there are some very few IMHO that no matter what one says or attempts to do they'll always have the negative comment and you can never satisfy as they have a negative outlook on everything no matter what it is.... 

I do remember a couple years ago when Tiger Muskie fishing went to C&R at Pineview and Newton. I contacted someone at the DWR and stated I saw 'no' signs stating all Tiger Muskies must be immediately released. Now there are all kinds of signs at PV. I haven't been to Newton in several years but I'm sure it's the same. So I for one know the DWR listens and takes anglers inputs. 

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU FOLKS DO!!!


----------



## fishsnoop (Apr 3, 2009)

Drew, great reply but one point I need to make. The DWR is the only one in possession of the entire list of anglers in Utah, why don't they reach out to all of them in the mail rather than just a few on line. I know the answer is cost but what is a better way to get feedback from the entire base than talk to ALL of them. During the stream access issues over the last 3 years we have tried to get that list but get turned down while groups like SFW have unfettered access to lists. I know privacy is also a stated concern but it again is only to those who are connected that the information gets provided. If all 400K anglers knew about the access issue and had opportunity and education to speak to their legislators we would not have such stupid laws getting passed that cost the state more time and money.


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

We do use that database to survey the anglers in Utah every five years or so. Surveys are expensive and complete census's are impossible. I will do everything I can to get feedback but you anglers need to take the initiative to take an active role in speaking up for the sport you and I love.

Drew


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Just to make this clear to the illiterate ******* anglers who think my post was negative--it's negative because I used to be very involved in the RAC and angler meetings, as I mentioned 10-15 years ago. I volunteered on all electro-fishing surveys that I could attend in the northern region. I planted willows along streams for revegetation projects, and picked up trash for 2 years solid almost everyday. I was involved. Maybe things have changed and I need to get involved again, but my previous exprience at the "meetings" is they were a waste of time. I was able to do more through correspondence one-on-one with individual DWR employees and biologists. I learned a lot from some of the biologists back then, they seemed decent, and I got the feeling that they somewhat had their hands tied by the "political" system and powers that be too.

So K2muskie, you can try to call me out, and try to paint me as always negative, but why don't you try to see where I'm coming from. It has been my experience that these meetings, in the past, have been a way to make people feel like they have a voice. Can you respect that? It's good to know that others may have had a different, more rewarding experience.

I can say that I was in contact with a biologist that used to work the Bear Lake area. Some of the things I mentioned to him have been taking place across the border in Idaho (and TU is taking the credit for the ideas). It took about 10 years for it to happen, and I'd like to think some of the things I mentioned to him, he mentioned to the Idaho F&G, but that is speculation.

I think the UDWR do the best they can with the limited power that they work with.

The optimist says we live in the best of all possible worlds. The pessimist fears it is true.

If you always see the the glass as half full instead of half empty--who is going to fill it up?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry,
One thing that you just said is that you talk "one on one" with DWR employees. This is great.
If a lot of others did this it would help. What doesn't help is apathy and the belief that nothing good will come from voicing your opinions and ideas.
We all need to he 
If we don't say how we fill, how will the DWR know?
We don't all have the same issues and concerns but that doesn't matter.
What does matter is that you let your voice be heard.

Remember that the DWR doesn't make the rules.
They have to enforce them.
Our desires need to be heard by the RAC and Big Game Board Members.
There are the folks that make the rules.
They are not employees of the DWR or the DNR.
They are appointed by the State to make the rules.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Good points Grandpa D. I think, in part, that is the problem--if I remember right, it was these boards that are made up of real estate, farm bureau, and other appointed people, that had the public and the DWR hands tied in some issues. I remember a lot of blank stares by these people as the DWR or public presented their case for regulation change. I still remember the names of the biologists that I used to talk to and sometimes work on projects with. Some are now retired and some have moved on, but I will say they were dedicated men and for the most part had the fish and wildlife best interest in mind.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

HighNDry -- you mentioned have one-on-one discussions, and relationships with DWR biologists. How did you form those relationships? Are those relationships a bad thing?

Aren't the open houses a perfect avenue for other anglers to get to know managers and biologists, and begin the initial forming of a personal relationship? That's all they are. An open invite to come meet the people that manage our fisheries. Talk with them. Find out what they are doing for our fisheries. See what you, as an angler, can do to help. Give ideas, discuss them, find out if the idea is an old idea that has failed in the past, or if your idea is a fresh idea that hasn't already been thought about. Be willing to learn something.

Our managers and biologists are going out and opening themselves up to us. They saying "here we are. Come and get us". Take advantage of this opportunity. Forget about the RAC. Forget the WB. Forget the politics. Go talk with the biologists and have an open discussion. How can that be a bad thing?


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

If you have questions about northern Utah fisheries or you have suggestions for specific reservoirs/rivers/community ponds, please stop by this evening and talk to our biologists. The open house will be held from 4–8 p.m. at the Sportsman's Warehouse in Ogden/Riverdale (1137 West Riverdale Road).


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got home from the Open House.
It was very informative.
There were 8 or so DWR Employees there to answer questions.
I hope that there will be a good turn out and many of you get your questions answered and your ideas heard.

Thank you DWR for holding these Open Houses.
Please continue to do them in the future,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Grandpa D said:


> I just got home from the Open House. It was very informative.


Thanks for taking the time to attend, Grandpa D. I'm glad you found it worthwhile!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Wish I could've made this but outta town. Maybe again next year at the same place. I echo Grandpa Ds comments continue to have these open houses and Thanks to all DWR employees for what you do for this states anglers.


----------

